# Introduction and Tank Wanted



## TheSaint (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Sarmis Luters and live in Redondo Beach, Ca. Ive  been collecting and enjoying mostly prewar Schwinn bicycles. I am an industrial designer and
am passionate about the early period of streamlined, over the top industrial 
designed bicycles of the 30's thru 40's. Also this period of car,  motorcycle, planes, trains and product designs were timeless and still are as we all know.

I hope to learn more from the forum. Ive also have many other interests including rare succulent plants, cycads, muscle cars, ceramics, and design
in general.

On top of my wish list is a 38 or 39 Schwinn Cantilever Tank in good shape.
If anyone can help, please contact me privately at grinfxdzn@yahoo.com

thanks,
sarmis in redondo


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 25, 2009)

well they are out there but the price is more than a grand in good shape, at least thats what I've seen. I hope you do find one and then make copies and sell the crap out of the reproduction tank. That would make alot of people happy but there would be the guys that get their panties in a bunch for "bringing the price of the tank down"


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to see you here Sarmis...we met at Walt's. See ya around and good luck on the tank, Dave the photog...


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2009)

*Cycads and Classic bikes ?*

Welcome to the site Sarmis.
Hey! you don't happen to help Maurice out at A&A Cycads do you?
 The reason that I ask, is because one of his guys is also into Classic Balloon tire bikes. I figure there can't be too many of us out there with a passion for Schwinns/ Cycads/ Cacti and Succullents/ and of course Palm trees.
 My name is Marty. We may have talked over an Encephalartos trispinosus about 1938 Double Duty super deluxe Autocycles.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome Sarmis we rode in Santa Monica together a couple years back and talked at Walt's as well. I can't help you with an original canti tank but keep me posted if you can help me with a repro. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 26, 2009)

It's cool to see another Industrial Designer thats interested in bikes! Did you make it to the conference this weekend?
-Nolan


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome to the dark side brave one...*

So you finally made it here we are a lot nicer on here not like the Wahoo and the Scweeners...

If you can put up with answers to your questions and being part of a committed group of people who love bikes then welcome Ya Allll!!!!:eek:


----------



## TheSaint (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for the welcome!

To answer everyone at once, 
yes Patrick I know the tanks can be expensive but scarce. Hopefully I can find one sometime.

Dave hope we meet again someday at the Swaps or Psyclone shindigs...

Yes Marty, Ive worked most of Maurice's plant sales but not recently. Yes I've been into succulents and cycads for over 20 years. No room for palms except one jubea x butia hybrid. Next time you are visiting Bobcycles, email me and you are welcome to visit my garden. This year I have my very own first crop of cycad seeds, arenarius x horridus, transvenosus x transvenosus and transvenosus x woodii.  

Mark yes I will help you on the repro tank soon.

Nolan, nope I have not made to any ID conferences for sometime. But will show the group an interesting design of mine that is related to the group subject matter. Just wait... 

Jamie good to hear from you. Naw I wont bug the group too much but will
share information and pics as time allows.

best,
sarmis in redondo


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 20, 2009)

*Acura Autocycle*

Hi Everyone,

I previously mentioned I would be sharing something interesting relating to 
bicycles. 
Here are some pics of a project I designed at my work, it is not the official name but I will call it the Acura Autocycle! It is a three wheel tadpole recumbent bicycle, an one off project for research and development and was built all in house. 

The body is all carbon fiber sandwiched over foam with the frame being aluminum. The front wheel covers are also carbon. It also has front lights, rear brake light, a cooling fan inside and the black thing on top is a video camera. This was debuted at the Acura Bike Tour of 2009 which was a 22 mile fun ride over the Los Angeles Marathon course on May 25th at 5AM. This Autocycle took 1 hour and 15 minutes to complete the course. 

My passion for bicycles translated into this design, overall it was a very nice experience in building this from scratch and an unbelievable opportunity!!

enjoy the pics!

sarmis in redondo

PS...... I am asking everyone, please, if anyone has or knows someone with a 38-39 Schwinn cantilever tank for sale, please contact me privately. Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2009)

WOW!
That is really beautiful. Nice job Sarmis. 
I rode in the inaugural pre Los Angeles Marathon bicycle tour. It was a lot of fun. They handed out medals for all of the participants. You deserve the gold for your efforts. Thank you for posting those pictures.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jun 21, 2009)

Very cool, Have they done any speed tests yet? From the styling I'll give it a guess that you went to art center.. 
-Nolan


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 22, 2009)

*Maaaan!*

I hope this will be something put into production some day!

Excellent design!!! :eek:

I like your Shelby too!


----------

